# 205 mascara fan brush



## Shawna (Oct 22, 2006)

Has anyone had a chance to use this yet?  Thoughts?  I couldn't resist it,  but I haven't had time to play with it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm such a sucker for brushes and pigments


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 22, 2006)

Havent used the MAC one yet (NYC Pro store was sold out already), but I have a very similar brush in my kit....I LOVE it!!  So much easier to use than a spoolie & you can get right to the root of the lash & its much less intimidating than the spoolie for the clients too.


----------



## lara (Oct 22, 2006)

About time this came out! I _hate _disposable mascara wands because the bristles are always so uneven and it's a chore to get an even application. Brushes are the way to go.

I ue a tight fan for the lashes and the 266 for really dense application on the root. Insta-falsies!


----------



## rnsmelody (Oct 22, 2006)

oooo i didnt know there was a 205 brush, all i knew of was the 204, could one of you gals pretty please post a nice pic of the brush? i tried mac.com and the pro site and ebay, but no luck.. thanks =)


----------



## obbreb (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_oooo i didnt know there was a 205 brush, all i knew of was the 204, could one of you gals pretty please post a nice pic of the brush? i tried mac.com and the pro site and ebay, but no luck.. thanks =)_

 
Here's a pic, next to the ProLash Mascara
205 Mascara brush


----------



## bebs (Oct 22, 2006)

whens that one coming out to the stores, or online?


----------



## madkitty (Oct 22, 2006)

ok im being thick but how do you use this and do I need it LOL


----------



## lara (Oct 22, 2006)

Unless you do make-up on other people, I wouldn't bother getting it.


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 22, 2006)

I like the look of this brush and I agree with what Lara said about disposable wands being rubbish but I just have the one question...how on earth would I use this brush!!!! I do other peoples make-up so it would probably be very useful if it works better than the disposables but I just have no idea how to use it!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy Shiz!  How did I miss that?  
(Runs to phone, calls Pro Store)


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Oct 22, 2006)

I bought this at my local counter yesteday. I have thin lashes so I felt this was the perfect brush for me to help "build" things up on the lash front. I'm glad I bought it. If you have thin lashes, get this brush.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 22, 2006)

The verdict is in.  I used this brush today and I am in love.  My lashes look completely false,  but not clumpy or spidery at all.  This was a great investment


----------



## madkitty (Oct 22, 2006)

so how do you use it?


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 22, 2006)

Holey smokes! Come to mama! 
Now I know what to buy tomorrow!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_so how do you use it?_

 
ditto


----------



## Sanne (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_so how do you use it?_

 
2nd!!!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah ditto here too.....can someone just give a brief description on how to best use it.. if using on yourself?


----------



## Shawna (Oct 22, 2006)

I had my Nocturnelle makeover on Friday and my favorite MA used it on me.  She told me just to use the 205 and run it along the mascara wand.  Then when the 205 has product on it,  start at the very base of your underlashes and wiggle the brush up and out until you coat your lashes.  I tried it today, and it took a couple of tries to get it right,  but when I did,  WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I doubt I would use it every day (well, I might)  but it sure gives volume and lift when I wanted it.


----------



## Sanne (Oct 22, 2006)

that sounds interesting!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 22, 2006)

Is anyone interested in doing a tut? or least a single photo showing how the brush is applied to the lashes?

please?


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 23, 2006)

So, is this brush only available in stores then? Also, is it a LE brush, or will it be a permanent item?


----------



## dreamqueen (Oct 23, 2006)

How come it is not on mac.com?

;0(


----------



## Shawna (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_Is anyone interested in doing a tut? or least a single photo showing how the brush is applied to the lashes?

please?_

 
My digicam hasn't worked in months otherwise I would happily post this for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I hope somebody else can do it.   The best way I can describe it is to pretend you are lining your upper waterline and then don't.  Line your lashes from underneath instead.


----------



## lara (Oct 23, 2006)

Just imagine that you're painting your lashes.
Curl first, then look down and paint the top of the lashes from root to tip. Reset the curl by then looking slightly up and painting the lashes underneath root to tip. Voila!

I imagine that it's a bit fiddly doing it on yourself.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_





  I'm such a sucker for brushes and pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha me too! 

Since when has the brush been out? It isn't online and I went to the mac store today and they didn't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I should try the Pro store in NY.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 23, 2006)

that sounds awesome...i wonder if you could use it with fluidline


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_that sounds awesome...i wonder if you could use it with fluidline_

 
you probably could, to make colored mascara.  i dunno how well it would work since it's not formulated as a mascara, but for tipping i bet it'd be pretty cool.


----------



## lara (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_you probably could, to make colored mascara.  i dunno how well it would work since it's not formulated as a mascara, but for tipping i bet it'd be pretty cool._

 
*shifty look*

I use Blacktrack to make big falsie-looking lashes by brushing it on the roots and stroking up the lash body. Thickens like whoa!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 23, 2006)

well there's the answer to that then! i've never used fluidline as mascara cuz i dont have the tools, but now that i know how, I'll give it a try.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ooooh just got it yay!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not 100% positive,  but I think my MA used nightfish fluidline on my lashes with the 205


----------



## Meliss1026 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is this brush perm.? and where is it being sold (stores and counter?)? i went to my counter tonight to look and they didnt have it =/
I NEED this brush lol


----------



## freyja313 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was at a MAC seminar at Nordies yesterday and they had this brush in the Brow Beat display. I kept looking at it wondering what the heck it was used for in regard to brows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Popped onto MAC's site when I got home and searched for 205 but nothing, then came here and saw this thread. Started reading the posts and decided I HAD to get this brush so I ran back to the counter tonight to pick it up (and had to withstand the "back so soon?" and "couldn't stay away, huh?" comments from the MAs...) Told them people online were raving about this brush so I had to try it. The gals didn't seem to know too much about it but I think I piqued their curiosity with my maniacal gushing. 

Got home and tried this on one eye with a tube of Zoom Lash that's been giving me clumpy fits and I am already in love! I am considering getting a backup of this brush, but hoping instead that it'll show up at the CCO so I can get two more. I know I'm not even close to having mastered technique with this one but love the results already so it can only get better. HIGHLY recommend this brush but if you're not sure, see if they'll let you give it a go at the counter. As the ultimate test, try it with a mascara that you've been struggling with and see what kind of results you get. You may think twice about tossing that tube in the trash! 

Also, from my searches online this brush is essentially nonexistent right now so you may have trouble finding it. I got mine at the Bellevue Square Nordstrom MAC counter and _they_ had trouble finding it among the stock of brushes - I had a near panic attack thinking they had it on display but didn't actually have it! 

Specs: Approx 6.25" long and 0.5" wide at the widest part of the fan.
Retail: US$16.50.


----------



## gabbelishious (Oct 24, 2006)

oo. me wants..


----------



## rnsmelody (Oct 24, 2006)

me tooo~! i been looking everywhere


----------



## madkitty (Oct 24, 2006)

will it be easy to clean?


----------



## bebs (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_will it be easy to clean?_

 

I bought mine today er well yesterday.. I totally love it, and its my new toy to play with (I'm seriosuly thinking about buying one other), I've used it a few times already just goofing around, and yeah its easy to clean, you just use the same thing as the reg brushes, I use baby shampoo and it is dry within a matter of minutes and ready to be put away and or used again. 

I tried it with mascara, and fluidline, mascara works alot better if you want volume, fluidline however is very nice, it just gives the lashes a tint and makes them look really full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




same with any other brush, wash it before you use it


----------



## madkitty (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I bought mine today er well yesterday.. I totally love it, and its my new toy to play with (I'm seriosuly thinking about buying one other), I've used it a few times already just goofing around, and yeah its easy to clean, you just use the same thing as the reg brushes, I use baby shampoo and it is dry within a matter of minutes and ready to be put away and or used again. 

I tried it with mascara, and fluidline, mascara works alot better if you want volume, fluidline however is very nice, it just gives the lashes a tint and makes them look really full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




same with any other brush, wash it before you use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
now to find one


----------



## girlstar (Oct 24, 2006)

I have these at my counter, if anyone is in desperate need and wants me to CP one.. just pm me.


----------



## freyja313 (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_will it be easy to clean?_

 
Yup. The scans in my post above were done after I had used it with Zoom Lash and then cleaned it off. I sprayed some MAC Brush Cleanser on a tissue and swiped the brush on the tissue until it was clean. Probably a good idea to clean it ASAP after using though - I don't think I'd let it sit for hours with mascara on it.


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, after reading all these posts I just *had* to get this little brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As Freyja says try it with a mascara which you had thought was too clumpy or wet and it will work great! You can really get down right to the root of the lashes and deposit lots of color there. I cleaned mine immediately after using and it cleaned easily. Wasn't too sure about leaving the mascara on there (even until tonight after work) as I thought it would get crunchy and damage the bristles. 

Definite must have!


----------



## mrstucker (Oct 25, 2006)

OK..so no PRO stores or counters that I've called have this brush!   I called the PRO #, and they said they don't have it either. 


EDIT:  Never mind!  Found one!  Can't WAIT to try this....I have wimpy lashes, and this sounds like it'll be cheaper than falsies all the time!


PS: Canadian ladies:  these are $20, and available at the Yorkdale St. MAC in Toronto


----------



## rnsmelody (Oct 25, 2006)

ahh.. i cant find it.. i went to nordies yesterday to pick up the soriee set, and i asked the ma's about it.. but she and a co-worker gave me a nasty attitude about it " saying ohh we never carry that brush.  i dont think its going to be made.."  WTH oh well.. im better off shopping at a real mac store.. my rant ** sorry haha.. ***i must have this brush***..will the counters carry them? or do i have to go to a mac store to get it? TIA


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I have these at my counter, if anyone is in desperate need and wants me to CP one.. just pm me._

 
ditto!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 25, 2006)

^ Ice princess are you in NY?


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 25, 2006)

NJ really, but like 20 mins from the city


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Oct 25, 2006)

hi i'm new, but i'm a working makeup artist and if the brush (which i also want) doesn't seem to be coming out soon or at all, you can go to your local Michael's or art supply store and they have fan brushes just like it. all different sizes too. thats where i got mine, i've been using a fan brush for a while now, cheaper for my kit too. but for sanitation purposes i just wipe my mascara onto my pallet and work from there.


----------



## lia_matos (Oct 25, 2006)

Regarding to prplgrapesmakup post, i looked around some websites of art stuff to check similar brushes. I think that mini  synthetic fan brushes would be the best to work as 205, and as far as i researched , they cost around 7-10 dollars.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd love to try this brush, but can someone explain how exactly to use it for applying mascara, cuz I'm not exactly sure.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_I'd love to try this brush, but can someone explain how exactly to use it for applying mascara, cuz I'm not exactly sure.

Thanks!!_

 

If you go back a couple of posts, Lara explains how


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 28, 2006)

Yey! I've been waiting for someone to rave about this brush before I go ahead and give it a try. It sounds promising! I hope the MAC counter I go to still has it. I can't believe I've been there several times and all I did was stroke the brush!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 28, 2006)

i'm hesitant about getting this brush.. i'll buy it & i won't know how to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tutorial??


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i'm hesitant about getting this brush.. i'll buy it & i won't know how to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tutorial??_

 
Trust me,  if I can figure it out,  anybody can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Go back a few posts to the one Lara posted.  She explains it really well.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

Argh..now here's another thing to be added to my buy list! Thanks alot everyone!!!

lol


----------



## Lil Suzy (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought my 205 brush today!!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 31, 2006)

yay! got mine today. can't wait to get home to try it out!


----------



## attacuswings (Nov 2, 2006)

I got mine today and I love it!  I have a problem with clumping no matter what mascara I use and the fan brush solved that problem!  I feel like I need to play with it some more to get my technique down but I love it so far.

I found mine at the usual Belk counter at Crabtree, if any NC girls are wondering where to find one.


----------



## addicted_2color (Nov 2, 2006)

if anyone is in S. california...they have it at the montclair nordies.  its funny because when i went when brow beat came out, the MA was too lazy to get his brushes that he used that brush to highlight my brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i had no idea what it was at that time and he said that no one did either.


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been using it after my normal application of mascara to seperate and de-clump. This seems to work better for me than using the brush to apply apply 

The other thing I discovered is its great for appling color to lashes. On Halloween I used it to add Flammable paint to the outer edges of some falsies. I think some other people have mentioned using the brush with fluidliners so I imagine its a good way to add brightly colored fluidlines to lashes.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 2, 2006)

As of last time I worked (Sunday) my store had a ton of 205s in.  It took some time, but I think everyone's starting to get them in stock now.
The brush should be positioned at the bottom of the mascara tower if you want to see one when you go in & junk.
We didn't get it in gratis, but it's so cheap ($16.50 retail) that I think I'm going to get it...just to have a second fan brush in my kit-for when I've got people lined up aroud the block for me to do their faces.


----------



## hull_d (Nov 10, 2006)

I was browsing my local counter last night and decided to ask about this brush as my mascara always clumps and all you guys seem to love this brush. So I asked and got some very blank looks from all the MA's. After a lot of describing and searching through jars of brushes they said that it must be a US only item as the UK does not always get all products.
As I was about to pay for the rest of my haul I spotted a jar of brushes on the counter and there was the 205. The MA's had never see it before! And  had no idea how to use it - I ended up trying to explain Lara's post to them. The said that they would ask today about it and if i could come back on Sat then they would have tried it out......
I decided to wait to see what they think of it - but should I have got it anyway?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 10, 2006)

I absolutely love it!  It seperates nicely and gives a nice bulk to the base of the lashes which makes them look like falsies.  I love this brush so much that I bought one, then bought 3 more for back-ups.  

I really think that this should be a regular brush, or at the least, a pro brush.  If this was a reg brush, it would become one of those "cult classic" beauty products IMO.  It is pretty unique and effective.

The only downside is having to clean it out each time.

I still don't understand MACs release plan for this.  Why not promote it?  Put it on the website?  Is this a test market?  Well, at least tell the MAs about it, MAC!  Meh.... I gave up trying to understand MAC's markeing/distro awhile ago.  Sometimes, it is what it is....a cluster f**k.  I give. :shrug:

OK, enough of the rant.  Back on topic: Love the brush.  Highly recommend it!


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 10, 2006)

I so want this brush. I have very fair lash roots. My best mate had her eyes done last week and the MA said it would be really useful for that, because getting mascara right into the roots is an absolute pain, and for people with finer lashes (my best mate has thick lashes). Mine are sparse and long, with blonde roots. So I reckon I might buy this next week when I go to a counter. 

Anyone who has tried it themselves, what sort of time did it take? (need to know whether its more of a weekend thing).


----------



## Podacarpis (Nov 10, 2006)

_finally got my *205* brush, absolutely love it!!!_


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_.....Anyone who has tried it themselves, what sort of time did it take? (need to know whether its more of a weekend thing)._

 
It does take a few applications to pick up on the subtle nuances of the brush.  I chose to make it a weekend thing simply because I really would be assed to re-do my eyes on a weekday morning.


----------



## archangeli (Nov 12, 2006)

Toronto-based gals I bought my 205 at the Bay counter on Queen and Yonge St. 

I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, I just picked it up because I didn't have it yet


----------



## Meliss1026 (Nov 12, 2006)

I looked at my counter last week for these and a few weeks ago when everyone first started talking about it..and I can't find it. Maybe a few locations didnt get this brush? I'm like in desperate need for it lol


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 13, 2006)

I got mine at Nordstrom.  They are the only place that I have seen the brush and it isn't even at Nordstrom online.


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow I'll have to take a look at this brush. But I'm not sure how often I would actually use it as I don't really have time in the morning to fiddle with lots of brushes...I usually apply my mascara on the train to work!


----------



## Shawna (Nov 13, 2006)

I've found that I am actually making time for this brush in the morning because the results are so nice.  I may not have time for much else,  but my lashes are gorgeous!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 14, 2006)

I will NEVER buy falsies again!  This brush does the trick...super thick, super long lashes, and they look fab - even when my eyes are closed!   I love it...I wear mascara only, with red lips (instead of full face), and now, my makeup only takes 3 minutes!   LOVE LOVE LOVE this brush, even more than my 187!


----------



## maxcat (Nov 14, 2006)

So... next question. What mascara are we all using with this? So far my Loud Lash works best. Tried the fluidline trick, it worked really well but it kind of bugs my eyes.


----------



## hull_d (Nov 30, 2006)

I am in love! I finally gave in and bought this brush after 3 trips to the counter and the MA's telling me that they didn't rate this brush. Used it this morning and NO MORE CLUMPING.... It is so easy to use and the results are excellent.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It takes no more time than a normal applicator.

For those that are unable to get to a counter - I also noticed that it is finallly available online in the US - it seemed to sort of sneaked in there unannounced.


----------



## msburgundy (Nov 30, 2006)

hi, I typed in 205 in the search field on mac and macpro sites and found this brush on both sites. HTH someone.


----------



## marykelancey (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually use mine differently than some of you.  I apply mascara as usual, then I hold my brush going up and down my face so that the fan is blocking my view (like the long dimension of the fan is my iris) then I lightly blink to pull it through my lashes. It AWESOME at eliminating clumps and defining seperation with your lashes.


----------



## amoona (Nov 30, 2006)

so now the brush is online is it a perm? is it only gonna be a f/s stores? i just bought one from a fellow specktra member and i cant wait to get it. but if it's l/e i want a back-up since it's not really expensive. ne ideas? the mac website isn't loading up for some reason!!


----------



## msburgundy (Nov 30, 2006)

it does not appear to be LE

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...DS=205&x=0&y=0


----------



## KJam (Dec 1, 2006)

I just ordered it from the pro site - can't wait to try it out!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 4, 2006)

I have had the 205 brush for a few weeks now and finally last night I pulled it out to try.  I am sooo in love with this brush!  It made my lashes look a mile long and I was suprised at how easy it was to use.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have had the 205 brush for a few weeks now and finally last night I pulled it out to try.  I am sooo in love with this brush!  It made my lashes look a mile long and I was suprised at how easy it was to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad you were able to get your hands on one.  I love it too.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I know this thread is from 2006 but I'd rather bump it than make a new one..


I was at the craft store today and picked up a very similar dupe for this. It's the Loew/Cornell 7200 Fan brush.. It's almost identical, only there are yellowish bristles instead of white.

I'll let you gals know how it works out! It was only $6!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Ok, I know this thread is from 2006 but I'd rather bump it than make a new one..


I was at the craft store today and picked up a very similar dupe for this. It's the Loew/Cornell 7200 Fan brush.. It's almost identical, only there are yellowish bristles instead of white.

I'll let you gals know how it works out! It was only $6! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Definitely interested to see how this works out!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 3, 2008)

Just an FYI to those who haven't seen the thread in The Chopping Block, but the #205 is being removed from maccosmetics.com, counters and regular free standings and will become a pro product.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a few questions:


*Will it really make lashes look fuller? Better than mascara?
Don't need more length or volume, but thicker lashes!!!* 
*Somewhere I read that it only gives light to medium coverage - true? What I want is lashes that look like I wear falsies!!!* 
*Does it seperate lashes? Plastic lash combs do nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
*If it's only available in Pro stores, does that apply to Europe, too?* 
*What are all the uses? You can use it to apply mascara/pigments/fluidline to your lashes, seperate your lashes... anything else?*


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Will it really make lashes look fuller? Better than mascara?
Don't need more length or volume, but thicker lashes!!!* 
Yes this will make the lashes sooo much fuller - no spider eyes but VERY full.  It really does enhance the lashes ALOT.  u use whatever mascara - but as opposed the the crappy brushes - this is your fairy godmother! 
*Somewhere I read that it only gives light to medium coverage - true? What I want is lashes that look like I wear falsies!!!* 
It depends how many layers of mascara you use.  It can be simple - but you seem like me - the more the better - and then you REALLY get the look - and best since it helps to prevent the clumping you can really get it on there. 
*Does it seperate lashes? Plastic lash combs do nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
Yes it really does separate the lashes.  I have really thick lashes and the combs don't do much for me either - other than pull out my stuck lashes.  This does do an amazing job - like i said no clumpy lashes. 
*If it's only available in Pro stores, does that apply to Europe, too?* 
No idea on this one.  Sorry.  check the CCO's though. 
*What are all the uses? You can use it to apply mascara/pigments/fluidline to your lashes, seperate your lashes... anything else?* 
scratch your nose too


----------



## northerngirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had a Shu fan brush for like three years now... still in wrapper. I've just had no idea how to use it and didn't really see the point. I think I'll try it now!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *northerngirl* 

 
_I've had a Shu fan brush for like three years now... still in wrapper. I've just had no idea how to use it and didn't really see the point. I think I'll try it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have a picture?
I think the 205 is (or, well, looks so in pictures I have seen!) very different from other fan brushes. I wonder if you can get the same results with other brushes...!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay for the 205 :]
Never thought of using it with fluidlines until this post :]]


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 16, 2009)

Question: Does anyone use their 205 brush with waterproof mascara? How is it to clean? Easy/more difficult? Techniques? Products that work? Any insight or opinions is greatly appreciated

TIA


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I have this brush now but I am can't seem to figure out how to use it right... I bought it to finally be able to get colour on the roots of my lashes. 
When I use this brush there are mascara smudges on my lid so I  could have used a mascara instead ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How can I avoid them?

And it does nothing to seperate my lashes, I guess I have lashes out of hell


----------

